# Erfahrungen mit StartCom/StartSSL



## Quest (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit StartSSL Zertifikaten gemacht?
Ist StartCom auch für größere mittelständische Unternehmen zu empfehlen oder sollte man von denen lieber die Finger lassen?


----------



## xabbu (7. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Quest:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit StartSSL Zertifikaten gemacht?
> Ist StartCom auch für größere mittelständische Unternehmen zu empfehlen oder sollte man von denen lieber die Finger lassen?


Hallo,

also für privat würde sich startcom ssl verwenden, bzw. verwende es. Allerdings läuft es nicht mit courier-imap-ssl und Thunderbird.
Kein Plan warum.
Für mittelständige Unternehmen empfehle ich:

http://www.trustico.eu/products/rapidssl/cheap-rapidssl-ssl-certificate.php

Die sind nicht teuer.

Gruß
xabbu


----------



## ~dp (18. Jan. 2012)

*startcom, courier, Thunderbird*

Es ist zwar ein alter Thread aber Google linkt hierher und vielleicht nutzt die Antwort anderen, die spaeter mit dieser Frage kommen: 
Startcom-Zertifikate funktionieren wunderbar mit Courier und Thunderbird. Anleitung zur Einbindung


----------



## nowayback (18. Jan. 2012)

Moinsen,

solange man nicht die "Grüne Adressleiste" benötigt kann man anstandslos die Gratiszertifikate von Startssl benutzen. Die werden mitlerweile von jedem Browser und anständigen Mailprogramm erkannt.

Ich setze die im Übrigen auch ein und habe keinerlei Probleme feststellen können - auch nicht in Verbindung mit ISPConfig.


Grüße
nwb


----------



## Marcel (18. Mai 2012)

Trustico ist super und vor allem haben die jetzt auch eine deutsche Website 

GeoTrust® und VeriSign® SSL-Zertifikate zu reduzierten Preisen kaufen. RapidSSL ab &euro;29.50 - Kostenlose Testversion erhältlich (Deutschland)


----------

